# Let's see your favorite mowing patterns!!



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

They're like @$$ holes, everyone has got one.

I wasn't seeing a dedicated thread on this topic, so bust out the pictures folks.

To respond there are two rules:

1.) The pattern must be the favorite you have mowed on your own lawn.

2.) You must post a picture of the pattern for us to drool over.

Sooooo….

What is the pattern?

Why is it your favorite?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

I'll start…

Fatty Boom-ba-latty double wides. I love em cause they stand out so much more than singles but it's not too crazy…like a medium crazy.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Unfortunately I never took a picture of my "wavy" pattern after I got a striper but here it is without the striper. I like to change it up so I'll add my attempt at diamonds without the striper and double wide diagonal with the striper. I like wavy because everyone else does straight lines but I noticed a few neighbors getting creative lately.

Wavy(no striper)



Double wide diamond (no striper)



Diagonal (striper)


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

22inch singles / 26inch diagnols. HOC: 0.75 inches


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

outdoorsmen said:


>


Wow your lawn looks absolutely stunning! I can't stop looking at it. What kind of fescue is that? Also do you have fall plan for fescue that you do every year?


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

2.) The Reno ace's groundskeeper has mad skills.


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Double single. This is my lawn.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

JML said:


> 2.) The Reno ace's groundskeeper has mad skills.


Looks good


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> JML said:
> 
> 
> > 2.) The Reno ace's groundskeeper has mad skills.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Nikegolf1224 said:


> outdoorsmen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks. It's a bit stressed right now and I think I have a few grubs that ate hopefully dieing as I type this.
This will be the first year in the past 5 that I won't do the s alp, dethatch, plug, seed and fert.
I'm just gonna do some spot seeding and fert. Gonna start ferting next week.
1st year I didn't know anything and seeded with k31.....! Since then it's been a tttf/kbg mix from my local seed house and a few bags of gci cool blue.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Single double diamonds


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Single doubles


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Butter said:


> Single double diamonds


This is unreal! Amazing!


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

PodScot said:


> Unfortunately I never took a picture of my "wavy" pattern after I got a striper but here it is without the striper. I like to change it up so I'll add my attempt at diamonds without the striper and double wide diagonal with the striper. I like wavy because everyone else does straight lines but I noticed a few neighbors getting creative lately.
> 
> Wavy(no striper)
> 
> ...


I'm loving the wavy pattern! The stripes in the diagonal pictures are amazing. What kit do you have for a striper, or was it diy?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> 22inch singles / 26inch diagnols. HOC: 0.75 inches


Beautiful!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cant go wrong with this.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

@Dlux4life Thanks! I have a Lawn Stryper on my Honda HRX. The diagonals really popped on the third time doing that pattern.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

PodScot said:


> @Dlux4life Thanks! I have a Lawn Stryper on my Honda HRX. The diagonals really popped on the third time doing that pattern.


I mow my back with a rotary push mower and have been looking for something. It's seeded with the same grass that I have in the front cut at .7", but it's too bumpy to use my greens master on until I do some serious leveling work.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

@Dlux4life Lawn Stryper/Toro striper is hard to find right now. The only reason I went with it instead of the big league lawns striper is the quick disconnect. It's definitely an issue backing up but if you lift the front wheels up it's easier. I have 6 huge lilacs I have to mow around that involves a lot of backing up so I just leave it off for that part.


----------



## Ravenallen1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

Double single is my go to pattern. No stripe kit... yet


----------



## DiggingHoles (Nov 5, 2018)

Single double diamonds for me too.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

DiggingHoles said:


> Single double diamonds for me too.


Nice yard


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > Single double diamonds
> ...


Thanks! I haven't mowed that pattern this year but I'm about to start to get them cut in for fall.


----------



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

The only part of my lawn with stripes.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

DbShep said:


> The only part of my lawn with stripes.


From one golfer and lawn enthusiast to another, holy crap I am jealous.


----------



## Obi Lawn Kenobi (Jun 20, 2021)

Butter said:


> Single double diamonds


Sweet! You are my inspiration brother. Are the diags on top of the straight stripes?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Obi Lawn Kenobi Thanks!
The diagonals in that picture are not on top of straight stripes. I have to stick to just two directions at a time or I get confused.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@DiggingHoles Those stripes look awesome!


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

You guys are REALLY, REALLY talented. I am inspired !


----------

